# R32 Enhancement Detail Plus Wheel Powder Coating



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

R32 Enhancement Detail Plus Wheel Powder Coating

An enhancement detail on a stunning R32 Golf which is in my favourite colour for these cars, the owner also wanted the alloys powder coating in shadow chrome

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Chemical Guys Glossworhz Glaze
Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.





































The car was then taken into unit to have the wheels removed ready to be dropped off at the powder coaters early the next morning so once the car was on he axle stands I started on the arches next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth and left to dry. 
And then before the wheels were refitted after the powder coating they were given a couple of coats of Megs Hyper dressing.

I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Chemical guys Glossworkz Glaze using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.





















































































































Reflection Shot of the wheels lol









































































The car was given 2 coats of the Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2 wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

Before the alloys were refitted the were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and the calipers also given 2 coats and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Exhaust's where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool

Lots of finished shots as I really love this car





























































































































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's stunning,


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb Shaun, i love these too. Wheels look great!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looks good mate


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

cracking work well done


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great job mate, your getting through some work!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Outstanding work Shaun! :thumb:

Love the colour, comes up really nice! :argie:


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice! So is the 280 Brooklands in the corner!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Top work, Dpb is a very rewarding colour.Great finish with celeste


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job.
I love the Golf 4 R32:thumb:
The pic of the car without wheels look great


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

turning out some great work shaun well done


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Great job mate, your getting through some work!


I`ve got a bit of a back log on my write ups so just trying to catch up


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful looking car. Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Sure that a3 is on asn ?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nally said:


> Sure that a3 is on asn ?


Maybe, the owner has bought a Mk2 golf with a S3 turbo engine fitted so the poor A3 is feeling all unloved at the moment


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

North east Car Care said:


> Maybe, the owner has bought a Mk2 golf with a S3 turbo engine fitted so the poor A3 is feeling all unloved at the moment


Yep if the mk2 is red it's defo him


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nally said:


> Yep if the mk2 is red it's defo him


Yup thats him, tell him he is a meany for leaving the A3 unloved :lol::lol:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

North east Car Care said:


> Yup thats him, tell him he is a meany for leaving the A3 unloved :lol::lol:


Lol think its a Quattro too what ashame


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Up for sale soon matey


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

North east Car Care said:


> Up for sale soon matey


Lol if it was
A sport back 
8p3 
Had drl's 
I would

Basically mine but with Quattro


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work Shaun, looking fresh with the enhancement and refurbed wheels.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good there matey. Maybe I should of got my wheels done Shadow Chrome as well, as they do look good.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

great work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work paint work is lovely, hell of a shine and you've pulled out some gloss from the paint work.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

simply awesome :thumb:

Absolutely love these, was and still is my goal to own one of these at some point. Thanks for posting


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely job there!! :thumb:

glad to see I'm not the only one that has found a use for Mushroom trays!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great write up and work Shaun. 

Russ.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

great results


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks again guys


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

came out the shop looking factory clean but detailing perfect!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Some new wheels fitted


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic work Shaun, looks great!!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work, what a car!


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job! Lovely car!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

great work on a stunning example, althought the rim change has ruined the look of it IMO


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work, the finish of the paint is perfect :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks spot on, great work! Lovely car!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job Shaun mate!

Chris.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work. I love that shape R32 :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Spot on Shaun. Nice work as always.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and lovely car


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

love these cars good work aswell mate.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Must have missed this one Shaun cracking work mate.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just love those wheels!!:thumb: set the car off just right!!:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

unique detail said:


> Must have missed this one Shaun cracking work mate.


Cheers Andy, happy birthday matey :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember seeing this one... Must have missed this write up but it was a very nice machine, and a cracking job done!

Great work again mate :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, the car looks excellent now. Great job! 

Got a lot of time for a mk4 32 in that colour!


----------

